# sizing question



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't understand the question.  :-?

sizing regarding diameter? blade thickness? blade width? pitch? length? rake?

and don't you dare answer "yes!"  ;D

http://turningpointpropellers.com/propellers_101_cm.htm

http://www.propline.com/Propeller-General-Information/Propeller_Sizing.htm


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL no trying to figure what way i should go with pitch to get more rpm. I knew it didnt sound right sorry ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

As stated in the links "increase pitch by 2 inches = decrease rpms 400"
or "decrease pitch 2 inches = increase rpms 400" approximately (depends on hull shape and load)


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah i found that second site so i think i have an idea on witch way to go always thanks again Brett


----------

